# zwei Bilder zusammensetzen



## Gina-Dajana (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

hoffentlich stelle ich diese Frage nicht zum x-ten Mal. Aber ich habe mich umgeschaut und nicht das passende gefunden. Mein Problem:
Ich habe zwei Porträts, die ich zu einem Bild zusammenfügen möchte. Doch bei all den Masken verliere ich den Durchblick. Habt ihr Hilfe für mich!

Merci 
Gina


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Gina-Dajana,

der liebe Thomas Linder hat uns, da diese Frage des Öfteren gestellt wird,
ein wunderbares Tutorial zu diesem 'Thema erstellt... zu finden in der
Tutorialssektion von Tutorials.de

Bilder ineinander verschmelzen

in diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr - TeamTutorials.de


----------



## Gina-Dajana (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Mythos

vielen lieben Dank und ebenfalls guten Rutsch....

Gruss
Gina-Dajana


----------

